# Career Progression Timelines - chain stores



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

The very same barista whom I mentioned in my Helping out Trainee Barista's thread has just undergone the first steps towards management training, visiting the London head office for stock control training.

This comes less than 2 months into the job, and I am sure this barista would have been joined by people who have spent a similar amount of time (and maybe even less) in their current position.

Career progression is a good thing but in the coffee industry I would have thought that you needed a little more time behind the bar to begin to appreciate the finer points of coffee extraction before focusing attention on the more mundane matters of store operation which is defined by a strict protocol and 'operations manual'.

Timeframes for career progression are determined by a number of factors and will vary by store type (independent vs chain store) as well as staff turnover (not everyone can progress to manager when there are only 3 - 5 people in an operation...)

If you worked in a chain store, would you deem carrying out store operations training within 3 months of starting to be too early? or is this required to keep baristas enthused and wanting to stay and progress.

What would you anticipate the next step should be?

(I'll follow this employee's rise through the ranks and report back...)


----------



## chrisweaver_barista (Jun 14, 2008)

i think its ridiculous, 3 months in and surely you are still feeling your way a little. I worked in the same position for a year at Coffee Aroma, before finally being promoted up to Head Barista, basically bar manager, position.

I think experience is something you can never rush, and I get very bored of seeing incompetant management in restaurants and coffee bars









Chris


----------



## SeamusMcFlurry (Jul 9, 2008)

I agree with Chris. If I was given Head Barista after three months then I'd be up shit creek. Three months in I was still learning to steam a decent cappuccino, never mind worrying about cashing up, proper, full on stock rotation, and the day to day running of the bar. Not to a manager's standard anyway.

But, it's their business, I'm sure they know what they're doing.


----------



## WOnet (Dec 14, 2008)

Well, this is a very interesting thread.

I work for a chain. I was actually hired in as management with my only coffee experience being a daily mocha, and 3-4 pots of Folgers a day. I was obviously NOT hired for my coffee abilities, but had a vast amount of retail management experience. I learned the ropes of all store operations, after a short time on bar. Was I the most competent person on bar, absolutely not. But was I able to manage a store/people/business, yes. I know, that I need to place my "Aces in their places" during the rush, and put my "green beans" (unroasted baristas) only on bar during the slower times, as they work on their skills as a barista.

I am very glad that I was able to come in the company as management, as I knew I would not be able to support my family on a part time barista salary. I have come to love coffee more than I ever thought I even could. My passion for coffee, coffee knowledge, and SHARING that coffee knowledge grows every day.

Oh, and after 10 years in the industry now, I'm not bad too behind the bar. However, I could never make in a Barista Competition. But I know where my skills really are.

...just my 2 beans


----------

